# I'm looking for suggestions on where to go on a fishing trip



## lugoismad (Dec 28, 2017)

I want to take my dad on another fishing trip. Year before last we went to Kentucky Lake, in Eastern Kentucky. 

Last year we spent a week at Lake Cumberland fishing for trout in the Cumberland River and did a striper fishing charter in the lake.








I want to do something fun again this year. My wife has a babysitting gig, so she has a little money to herself now, so we agreed if I went somewhere for a few days, she can do the same.

We live near Cincinnati, Ohio, and I'd like to stay within 6-8 hours drive time, if possible. Also, my dad has had a few DUIs but has since cleaned his act up, but I don't think we could get him into Canada.

I'm thinking a spring Walleye trip? Any good suggestions on where? We can either take my 14' boat, or rent something there.

My dad really wants to go to 
https://www.bluebankresort.com/fishing-packages

Blue Bank Resort on Reelfoot lake, but my Grandpa says he's been there and the lake is full of stumps and just a huge pain in the ass to navigate, plus its only good for crappies.

I think I have him talked into a northern bound trip for Walleye, but I'm not sure where to go. Any good suggestions in Michigan or thereabouts?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2017)

Watching this........


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 29, 2017)

If you want a Walleye destination that is a lot closer, you could do Deep Creek Lake in Maryland. There’s also a lot of trout water in that area and a good bass fishery if you want some variety. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lugoismad (Dec 30, 2017)

SeaFaring said:


> If you want a Walleye destination that is a lot closer, you could do Deep Creek Lake in Maryland. There’s also a lot of trout water in that area and a good bass fishery if you want some variety.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the advice. Never heard of that, I'll look into it.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 30, 2017)

Pm'd you


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow, you are in Ohio and you want walleye.... Think about that, I seem to remember a small pond north of you near port clinton that might have some walleye.
Tim


----------



## lugoismad (Dec 30, 2017)

earl60446 said:


> Wow, you are in Ohio and you want walleye.... Think about that, I seem to remember a small pond north of you near port clinton that might have some walleye.
> Tim


hahaha. Problem with that is, you have to go miles off shore to get anything decent, and I can't do that in my 14' tinboat.


----------



## duckfish (Jan 12, 2018)

Not so much a walleye destination but meets your distance criteria and could get you back into the inland stripers... Smith Mountain Lake, VA


----------

